# Did anyone look for work in Dunedin in the past year?



## mahollow (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi,

Just wanted to get some feedback from anyone who's actively tried to get work in Dunedin? What's the market like there? Did you physically have to go there to cold call/meet people? Thoughts on the future job market in/around Dunedin/Otago/Southland? Any comments on hard-to-fill positions or specific industries hard-up to find folks?

I'm active on seek/indeed/linkedin reviewing job postings. Just wanted to see if anyone took it a step further?

Thanks


----------

